# Today's watch. . . post yours!



## Captain America (Aug 28, 2012)

Today's watch: a quartz chrono. Seiko makes some really pleasant looking chronographs at a very affordable price. In fact, I think the chrono designs at this price look better than their standard watches.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

^That's a cool chrono. For me today....


----------



## Tom S. (Oct 25, 2012)

Vintage chrono for me today.
Tom


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?97138-What-watch-are-you-wearing-today


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Longines chrono for me today.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

CSG said:


> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?97138-What-watch-are-you-wearing-today


Party pooper


----------



## RobertM (Feb 22, 2016)

I really, really, really like my Timex Easy Reader. No, really.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

RogerP said:


> Longines chrono for me today.


I love this watch. A friend of mine recently acquired one and I thought he was going to have to cut my arm off to get it back when I tried it on. The size was perfect and the cushion case is so comfortable. I've been meaning to go into my local store that carries Longines to see if they have it in stock and take a closer look.

Sinn U1 for me today:


----------



## chosenhandle (Aug 8, 2015)

Jorg Schauer Custom Chronograph


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

Vintage Omega Seamaster 300


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Tom S. said:


> Vintage chrono for me today.
> Tom


Absolutely beautiful, do you know the year?



chosenhandle said:


> View attachment 15848
> 
> 
> Jorg Schauer Custom Chronograph


Im not a huge fan of the case, but I love the face. If that face was housed in a dressier case and put on a leather strap, I would be figuring out which watches I could sell to justify buying one


----------



## mreams99 (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Made in the USSR? Interesting choice of graphics on the dial.


----------



## mreams99 (Jan 7, 2015)

It was a special edition watch, designed in the USA and built in the USSR.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

In keeping with the Chrono theme.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

mreams99 said:


> It was a special edition watch, designed in the USA and built in the USSR.


Designed/built? By who...to whom might one give the credit (or base any decision on a possible future purchase)? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsport (Jan 3, 2012)

Today. Need to change date...


----------



## mreams99 (Jan 7, 2015)

eagle2250 said:


> Designed/built? By who...to whom might one give the credit (or base any decision on a possible future purchase)? :icon_scratch:


The dial was designed by the Flag Research Center, Winchester, USA, and the watch was made by Vostok.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Thanks for the prompt feedback, mreams99!


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Triathlete said:


> Today. Need to change date...


Cool vintage Tag. I'm wearing mine today, too....


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Semper Jeep said:


> I love this watch. A friend of mine recently acquired one and I thought he was going to have to cut my arm off to get it back when I tried it on. The size was perfect and the cushion case is so comfortable. I've been meaning to go into my local store that carries Longines to see if they have it in stock and take a closer look.
> 
> Sinn U1 for me today:


Thanks - and nice Sinn!


----------



## Tom S. (Oct 25, 2012)

RE - the old Gallet - These were produced from the mid 1930's through about the mid 1940's. I acquired this one from the estate of a WWII pilot. I've really enjoyed it, but it's a PIA to read with my aging eyes.
Best - Tom


----------



## Tom S. (Oct 25, 2012)

*Another vintage*

Vintage Hamilton on the wrist today


----------



## DMB (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## chosenhandle (Aug 8, 2015)

orange fury said:


> Im not a huge fan of the case, but I love the face. If that face was housed in a dressier case and put on a leather strap, I would be figuring out which watches I could sell to justify buying one


Jorg only builds so many a year, but his watches are available in a number of cases and of course, straps. The only thing that doesn't change is the 12 screw pattern around the dial. That is "his thing" and makes it pretty easy to spot one of his watches. I think it is a fun watch and my only manual winder.


----------



## Captain America (Aug 28, 2012)

looks like Granpa's old World War One booty.

fascinating stuff.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

Reuben said:


> Spoiler


Nice choice Reuben. I think we're twins today, though I just put mine on a bracelet.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

For the watch aficionados, if you are in need of strap suggestions can I suggest Nomos? They offer straps made out of shell cordovan in various sizes (both length and width). Despite Nomos being German company, I would have thought the material might appeal to those of an Ivy persuasion ...

https://www.nomos-store.com/en/Watchstraps/Horween-Genuine-Shell-Cordovan/


----------



## BigManStyle (Feb 25, 2016)

I've had this chrono for over 10yrs (I know it shows) but she is my work horse.










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

The SD


----------



## dustindeed (Nov 17, 2006)

Semper Jeep said:


> Nice choice Reuben. I think we're twins today, though I just put mine on a bracelet.


 where did you get the bracelet if you don't mind my asking? does it taper from the lugs to the clasp?


----------



## Redsrover (Mar 23, 2009)

Rolex 14270 Explorer


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

dustindeed said:


> where did you get the bracelet if you don't mind my asking? does it taper from the lugs to the clasp?


I bought mine from a forum member on WUS but it's available from Seiya here:

There is no taper down to the clasp.


----------



## dustindeed (Nov 17, 2006)

Semper Jeep said:


> I bought mine from a forum member on WUS but it's available from Seiya here:
> 
> There is no taper down to the clasp.


thank you. i've been looking for an oyster for my skx but would like one with a little taper.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

dustindeed said:


> thank you. i've been looking for an oyster for my skx but would like one with a little taper.


Have you checked Strapcode? I believe they have some that would fit the bill: https://www.strapcode.com/store/seiko-c-188.html?infoBox=5


----------



## dustindeed (Nov 17, 2006)

Semper Jeep said:


> Have you checked Strapcode? I believe they have some that would fit the bill: https://www.strapcode.com/store/seiko-c-188.html?infoBox=5


nice...that is exactly what i've been looking for...thanks!


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

dustindeed said:


> nice...that is exactly what i've been looking for...thanks!


I second the Strapcode.com recommendation. I got this one for my son's SKX007 and it's awesome....great value too. Tapers to 18mm clasp.

https://www.strapcode.com/store/22m...-skx007009011-curved-p-1079.html#.VtoHq188LCQ


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Redsrover said:


> Rolex 14270 Explorer


Awesome watch!


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## DMB (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Captain America said:


> Today's watch: a quartz chrono. Seiko makes some really pleasant looking chronographs at a very affordable price. In fact, I think the chrono designs at this price look better than their standard watches.
> 
> View attachment 15846


Me too but with the original leather strap. I love this watch and wear it almost everyday.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

Absolutely no one here will agree with this, but if you will go without a watch for a couple of months, you will never wear one again:

1.Today, there is never a need for a second source of telling time. There is your I phone, dash of car, etc.

2. It completely screws up the way your left cuff fits under a jacket, or long sleeve shirt. Cuff is hiked up to accommodate your watch, unless it is a very thin watch.

3.Watches were a status symbol, not that long ago. Now, not so much.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Intrepid said:


> Absolutely no one here will agree with this, but if you will go without a watch for a couple of months, you will never wear one again:
> 
> 1.Today, there is *never* a need for a second source of telling time. There is your I phone, dash of car, etc.
> 
> ...


Leaving aside 3 (as not all wear watches as a status symbol) and 2 (as this can be addressed by bespoke), on 1 how about the field watch situation?

EDIT: 2 is also rarely an issue (given the default size of modern OTR shirt / jacket sleeves if you wear a slim watch rather than the chunkier models that seem now to be preferred, unless you have particularly big wrists).


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

Intrepid said:


> Absolutely no one here will agree with this, but if you will go without a watch for a couple of months, you will never wear one again:
> 
> 1.Today, there is never a need for a second source of telling time. There is your I phone, dash of car, etc.
> 
> ...


Everybody's situation is different. I went without a watch for a bit more than 3 months when I was in Marine Corps Boot Camp. I absolutely hated it and will never do so again. The very first stop I made when we got our one afternoon of liberty the day before graduation was to the PX to buy a Timex.

As for needing a second source of telling time, these days there are many times I am not near a car dash or phone, particularly when I am out running or if I am at the gym. Also, when I am playing with my daughter and we are out on a walk or at the playground, I make it a point to not look at my cell phone. This is not even to mention the times back when I was in the Marine Corps and I worked in certain offices or on operations and exercises where cellular phones were strictly forbidden.

Even though I no longer work in a place where phones are forbidden, I still always turn to my wrist first when I want to see the time. The car dashboard, computer screen, or my iPhone _are_ my secondary sources.

As for watches screwing up your shirt cuff, as long as I'm not wearing some massive G-Shock or similarly sized watch, I've never found this to be a problem.

Today's watch: Seiko Orange Monster









It fits very comfortably under my shirt cuff :cool2:


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

Intrepid said:


> Absolutely no one here will agree with this, but if you will go without a watch for a couple of months, you will never wear one again:
> 
> 1.Today, there is never a need for a second source of telling time. There is your I phone, dash of car, etc.
> 
> ...


Interesting points. I can only speak for myself, but, after having tried (and REALLY wanted) to give up wearing a watch, I had to go back to wearing one. I teach, and looking at my phone was (surprisingly, to me) disruptive. After I gave that up, there wasn't always a clock (!) in the room(s) I was assigned to teach in.

So, yeah. I tried, but I guess there's a reason (at least for professors) that they've persisted all these years.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Ekphrastic said:


> Interesting points. I can only speak for myself, but, after having tried (and REALLY wanted) to give up wearing a watch, I had to go back to wearing one. I teach, and looking at my phone was (surprisingly, to me) disruptive. After I gave that up, there wasn't always a clock (!) in the room(s) I was assigned to teach in.
> ....


A good point. I find a nice touch to pace yourself in giving a speech, lecture etc in a room without a clock is to discreetly place the watch on the lectern at the beginning and then glance at it when necessary.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

One thread is enough, guys...post in the other one.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I've always worn a watch...always. It's as basic a part of my daily attire as wearing socks.


----------



## wfhoehn (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

Semper Jeep said:


> Nice choice Reuben. I think we're twins today, though I just put mine on a bracelet.


I rarely wear a watch anymore, but I love that watch.


----------



## Regent1879 (Jan 14, 2016)

Tom S. said:


> Vintage chrono for me today.
> Tom


Wow! Sharp!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

SG_67 said:


> I've always worn a watch...always. It's as basic a part of my daily attire as wearing socks.


+1. Old habits are hard to break! Having worn a watch daily for more than half a century, at this point, I can't see myself altering that routine at this point in my life. Besides, timekeeping is but one of many functions a watch may serve(?)! LOL.


----------



## Fred G. Unn (Jul 12, 2011)

Balfour said:


> For the watch aficionados, if you are in need of strap suggestions can I suggest Nomos? They offer straps made out of shell cordovan in various sizes (both length and width). Despite Nomos being German company, I would have thought the material might appeal to those of an Ivy persuasion ...
> 
> https://www.nomos-store.com/en/Watchstraps/Horween-Genuine-Shell-Cordovan/


+1. I was wearing mine last night:


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

wfhoehn said:


> View attachment 15868


I like this a lot.


----------



## wfhoehn (Aug 13, 2012)

FLCracka said:


> I like this a lot.


The strap is a "Leonardo Curved End Watch Strap" from Hirsch. The leather is not as fine as that found on the Omega OEM straps. At a quarter of the price, however, these are a lot cheaper to put into a rotation. I also use NATO straps quite frequently with this watch.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Balfour;1770458 not all wear watches as a status symbol[/QUOTE said:


> I did - more as a symbol of wealth than status. My daily wear watch has always been a Rolex Explorer I, but for business purposes, I bought and wore a more recognizable DateJust and also carried a Montblanc pen. Between 2005 and 2010, changes in technology created a sweet spot in my consulting practice. Virtually all prospective clients had never before dealt with anyone in my area of specialization (and never would again) so I tried with some success to provide clues to help them understand the dimension of my fees. Of course, I dressed properly, but we know here that not all professionally successful men wear or recognize quality clothing. However, Rolex and Montblanc are widely known brands that seemed to communicate. The sweet spot has since begun to sour, and nothing drives me to work harder for less money, but I am keeping the DateJust.


----------



## DRWWE (Jul 6, 2009)

__
https://flic.kr/p/F5exbF
Blancpain Bathyscaphe today


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

DRWWE said:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/F5exbF
> Blancpain Bathyscaphe today


What a pretty dive watch. So many are gimmicky but this is simple, clean and quite elegant given its intended purpose and design.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

godan said:


> I did - more as a symbol of wealth than status. My daily wear watch has always been a Rolex Explorer I, but for business purposes, I bought and wore a more recognizable DateJust and also carried a Montblanc pen. Between 2005 and 2010, changes in technology created a sweet spot in my consulting practice. Virtually all prospective clients had never before dealt with anyone in my area of specialization (and never would again) so I tried with some success to provide clues to help them understand the dimension of my fees. Of course, I dressed properly, but we know here that not all professionally successful men wear or recognize quality clothing. However, Rolex and Montblanc are widely known brands that seemed to communicate. The sweet spot has since begun to sour, and nothing drives me to work harder for less money, but I am keeping the DateJust.


What an odd post. To me, nothing says cheese more than someone whipping out a Montblanc ballpoint pen to sign something. It's become such an overdone status symbol, in my opinion, that the connotations have become more negative than positive.


----------



## DRWWE (Jul 6, 2009)

FLCracka said:


> What an odd post. To me, nothing says cheese more than someone whipping out a Montblanc ballpoint pen to sign something. It's become such an overdone status symbol, in my opinion, that the connotations have become more negative than positive.


I don't know about cheese. I guess if you "whip it out" and display it as an impressive object, then cheese might be an appropriate term. For a "status pen," it is the most recognizable. However if one were to just use it as a quality writing instrument, then I just see it as good taste. I have a Meisterstuck Grand platinum/black ballpoint that I have been using almost daily for the past 15-16 years and it has become a part of me, for want of a better term. Not a status item but rather a nice pen that fits my large hand. I write a lot and prefer to hold something substantial. If I need a ballpoint, I dislike writing with anything else. I don't whip it out; I just use it. Does it communicate quality--absolutely, but so does the clothing that most of us wear.


----------



## DRWWE (Jul 6, 2009)

SG_67 said:


> What a pretty dive watch. So many are gimmicky but this is simple, clean and quite elegant given its intended purpose and design.


Thank you. It's only a few weeks old and I am quite smitten with it.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

DRWWE said:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/F5exbF
> Blancpain Bathyscaphe today


Who is Fairchild?

Never mind I found out. It was what I was afraid of.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

SG_67 said:


> What a pretty dive watch. So many are gimmicky but this is simple, clean and quite elegant given its intended purpose and design.


+1. Very cool looking watch.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Knife easy, watch more difficult to choose

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee369/dddrees/IMG_1854.jpg


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

My vintage Seiko dive watch.


----------



## bloogy (Feb 14, 2014)

A few watch + shirt combinations from the latter part of 2016. I cannot resist a patterned shirt...









This Japan-only Seiko 5 was acquired after seeing someone else on AAAC wearing one:









Both pictures should open larger in a pop-up if you click.

Enjoy.


----------



## jimw (May 4, 2009)

Am digging your watch, Uncle Bill - clearly has been well loved for a number of years.


Uncle Bill said:


> My vintage Seiko dive watch.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

DRWWE said:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/F5exbF
> Blancpain Bathyscaphe today


LOL, who in their right mind would go diving with an $11,000 watch? I'm also really glad you have the Mercedes steering wheel in the background, I would have thought you cheap otherwise.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Not to pile on but what about the case of the latest cult wine from Napa. Nothing could be less Trad in my opinion.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

dddrees said:


> Knife easy, watch more difficult to choose
> 
> https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee369/dddrees/IMG_1854.jpg


Showoff


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I wonder why a nice watch can't just be appreciated without reference to the cost.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Pentheos said:


> LOL, who in their right mind would go diving with an $11,000 watch? I'm also really glad you have the Mercedes steering wheel in the background, I would have thought you cheap otherwise.


While y'all are responding to a nearly year old post, I will add that I find those watch pics taken in front of some luxury car logo'd steering wheel to be especially nauseating. I think "cheese" is a word I used upthread, that I think also applies here.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

SG_67 said:


> I wonder why a nice watch can't just be appreciated without reference to the cost.


I believe that was the intention of the OP.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

FLMike said:


> While y'all are responding to a nearly year old post, I will add that I find those watch pics taken in front of some luxury car logo'd steering wheel to be especially nauseating. I think "cheese" is a word I used upthread, that I think also applies here.


Had I seen the post a year ago, I would have responded in the same vein. I don't usually check dates.

Yes, "cheese" is good.

I have no trouble with a $11,000 dress watch, especially if there is something interesting about it, like its materials or movement. Not that I could or would personally spend that much on such an item. I do, however, have trouble with a $11,000 "tool" watch.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

With all due respect, the title of this thread is "what watch are you wearing". Were it "what do you think about the price of this watch" then I could understand. 

We're simply just appreciating watches. That's all. I like the Blancpain. Honestly I don't care what it costs. For that matter, I don't care what the wearer of the watch drives either.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

or if it were what overpriced wine with zero history are you dropping $300 a bottle for?

Of course I could start the what is the Tradest wine thread and watch it slowly slip off the board with no views or comments.

BTW it is Cappellano Pie Rupertis.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Today I'm wearing my Timex Easy Reader...white face, silver colored case and bracelet..as I recall, it cost me less than $50, brand new! Well over a decade old and it's still ticking, keeping accurate time. Tomorrow I'll wear my Rolex Air King. LOL.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm wearing the watch shown in my avatar and below.

When I bought it off of Ebay, all I knew was it said "Swiss Army Watch '20s." I liked it, it was reasonably priced, so I bought it.

Since, in part owing to information Gamma has shown me, I've leaned that it is a classic Swiss "Trench Watch" that could date from WWI - '20s.

While I love learning the history of it and getting a more accurate account of it, I still like it for the reason I bought it - I think it is a nice looking vintage piece that didn't break the bank.

https://s1279.photobucket.com/user/mkahn22/media/photo4-6_zps2def1f76.jpg.html


----------



## JDL II (Jun 19, 2015)

Likely the only watch I will ever have for the rest of my life. Don't need anything more or anything less.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

⇧ That is a nice watch and a really nice watch for an 18 year old - enjoy.



JDL II said:


> Likely the only watch I will ever have for the rest of my life. Don't need anything more or anything less.


As to this ⇧ however, most people on this forum will tell you, we've all past "need" long ago. It's all about fun, enjoyment, a spark, etc. that makes life a bit more interesting. Hence, we don't buy another tie, watch, sport coat, pair of boots, sweater, et al. out of need, we buy it out of fun.

I'm hoping you have a long life and buy many things - and many watches - not out of need.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Indeed, the 'certainty' of youth is at once inspiring and mildly amusing! A follow-up with JDL II in the next 10 to 20 years could prove enlightening for all parties concerned. LOL.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

^^^ As for the Speedaster being the only watch you will wear/need for the rest of your life... I often consider buying a Speedmaster and then selling off everything else in my collection except a G-Shock and maybe my Seiko Orange Monster or SKX007 and seeing how long I can go with just those. 

The Speedmaster seems like it just works on so many levels.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Semper Jeep said:


> ^^^ As for the Speedaster being the only watch you will wear/need for the rest of your life... I often consider buying a Speedmaster and then selling off everything else in my collection except a G-Shock and maybe my Seiko Orange Monster or SKX007 and seeing how long I can go with just those.
> 
> The Speedmaster seems like it just works on so many levels.


I'm interested in this, particularly. Do you, or does anyone you know, actually use the tachymeter? I don't do any racing, and it seems superfluous for normal driving. This is picky, but I don't like having a feature on a quality watch that I don't use. I do, in fact, use the chronograph subdials, and without the tachymeter, the Speedmaster model would look elegant - and more austere.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

godan said:


> I'm interested in this, particularly. Do you, or does anyone you know, actually use the tachymeter? I don't do any racing, and it seems superfluous for normal driving. This is picky, but I don't like having a feature on a quality watch that I don't use. I do, in fact, use the chronograph subdials, and without the tachymeter, the Speedmaster model would look elegant - and more austere.


I used a watch with a tachymeter to measure time and distances traveled when I was in the Marines and we were on LCACs or LCUs and landing on a beach. Of course, even then (1990s and 2000s) there were much more accurate means of doing so _and_, more importantly, I was not a Red Patcher or somebody who was responsible for making sure such landings were keeping to schedule. It was really just a professional curiosity.

I also occasionally tried to use my tachymeter to measure distance and speed when I was being transported by helicopter but I usually got too distracted looking out the portholes and watching the scenery below.

Generally, I'll agree that the tachymeter is unneeded, and the seconds and minutes subdials would be enough for my current desires, but a Speedmaster is such an iconic watch that I think it would look strange without one.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Semper: Thanks for the reply. I understand completely - including the reluctance to let go of what worked for you in the military. I have dithered over both the Speedmaster and the Rolex Daytona for a while.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

godan said:


> Semper: Thanks for the reply. I understand completely - including the reluctance to let go of what worked for you in the military. I have dithered over both the Speedmaster and the Rolex Daytona for a while.


With the advent of microprocessors the Tachymetre is quite obsolete. More so as few of us wear either these watches for their intended purpose.

But, they both are quite possibly the most iconic wrist top chronographs ever.


----------



## irish95 (Sep 27, 2011)

FLMike, where is the steering wheel? Just joking, as many of the watch forums have posters showing their watch in front of the steering wheel to their car. I found it rather odd at first, but I do see the connection. Most of my friends that wear expensive watches invariably drive expensive cars. Is it because they have the means or they like the "status" that comes with it? I'm sure a little of both, but I've grown used to it and I think it's a small window into each poster's personality-not good or bad mind you.


----------



## irish95 (Sep 27, 2011)

godan--Those were my choices as well with one change. I always wanted the Daytona and I went to the store to try one on. For some reason it just looked to small on my wrist, so I moved onto a speedmaster. The only difference was that I found a "panda face" speedmaster that I thought looked great. The black bezel gave the watch a different look as compared to the stainless on the white dial Daytona. In all honesty the thousands less in cost might have helped sway my decision.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^ the Daytona is definitely smaller and lighter than the Speedmaster. Especially as judged against today's far bulkier and obscene chronographs. 

It's low profile enough that it fits well under the cuff. The black dial, while handsome, is a little too busy for me owing to the contrast border of the sun-dials. The white seems to have a more uniform appearance. 

The speedy is just a handsome watch and classic.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee369/dddrees/image_6.jpeg


----------



## kenk667 (Jul 14, 2016)

Happen to come across this thread on the day I'm wearing the first watch that I made, wrote about it here in case you want to see more; https://iwanttomakeeverything.blogspot.com/2012/05/following-up-on-my-first-watch-build.html


----------



## YukonCornelius21 (Oct 28, 2009)

Seiko 5 SNKK71 on a brown Hirsch Duke strap


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Today we are wearing the Tag Heuer Link Series Professional; the case cut from a solid block of stainless steel, featuring a bold white face with accent numerals that can arguably be read from the other end of the dining table()...a watch you could probably hammer nails with, paired with a surprisingly vulnerable bracelet! This watch has been serving me well (other than the bracelet) for more than two decades. :thumbs-up:


----------

